# FTP whitelist



## stefarossi (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello,

I have a simple home server, but I'm a little obsessed with security. Is it possible with the "integrated" ftpd to disallow all the users but one? I mean, instead of specifying the disallowed users in /etc/ftpusers, is there a way to allow only one user?

Thanks


----------



## pashos_nix (Feb 21, 2013)

So what's about /etc/ftpchroots?


----------



## stefarossi (Feb 21, 2013)

pashos_nix said:
			
		

> So what's about /etc/ftpchroots?


I'm already using /etc/ftpchroot to chroot the user to its home directory, but that's not what I want to do. I want to completely disallow the other users. Is it possible?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2013)

You're obsessed with security yet you run an insecure and cleartext protocol like FTP? That doesn't quite add up.

Have you considered using sftp(1)?


----------



## Abriel (Feb 21, 2013)

I am using ftp/proftpd and there you can

```
<Limit LOGIN>
AllowUser user user1
DenyAll
</Limit>
```


----------



## stefarossi (Feb 21, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You're obsessed with security yet you run an insecure and cleartext protocol like FTP? That doesn't quite add up.
> 
> Have you considered using sftp(1)?


I have an older Mac OS 8 machine. I sometimes need to transfer some files, the easiest way to do this is via FTP. SFTP is not supported. I have created a user just for this though, that's why I'd like to enable FTP just for this user.



			
				Abriel said:
			
		

> I am using ftp/proftpd and there you can
> 
> ```
> <Limit LOGIN>
> ...


Thanks, I'll give it a look!


----------

